# Life Without Shorty



## highlonesome (Nov 3, 2011)

I met Shorty when he was two.I did anything and everything I had to,to get him bought.He was not impressive to look at right off and frankly had no outstanding features that made him very interesting to anyone else.As a matter of fact,I myself had ridden him through the sale ring twice,as a favor to my good friend who owned him at the time.He was no-saled both times for lack of a reasonable bid of any kind.I gave six hundred dollars,a four wheel drive pickup,reroofed my friends house and drywalled his basement in exchange for Shorty.We spent fourteen years together.He made my life enjoyable and we were truly best friends.We spent at least a part of every day riding,playing,or sometimes just talking.OK,I did the talking,but he would stand wherever I was and calmly,quietly stay there until I left.I like to think he listened to my stories,even if he only understood the tones.He was at this time in his life quite impressive amnd talented.Fast and strong,willing,able and constant.I had refused by now dozens of offers to sell him and he drew attention with his looks,but mostly with his demeanor and willingness.His "try",as we call it out here.Never quit me,never let me down.That is not an exaggeration folks.....NEVER was I disappointed in him or by him.He was never lame a day in his life,and only sick once.I made a living with him cowboying in Colorado,Nebraska, and Wyoming.I never went anywhere without him,and would have refused to if I'd been asked.All of my children leaned to ride on that gelding.He was a great teacher.I could put him in the arena and turn fresh steers roping,then immediately put a small child on him and he'd drop his head and move slowly and patiently while being pulled on and hung on.He'd jump down a river bank and swim,I mean lose contact with the bottom, and swim across a river with me hanging in the horn...then travel at a high trot for miles while I tracked a critter and roped it and doctored it.He never left me afoot,and didn't ever panic if I got us in a bad spot with a cow on the fight.If he was afraid of anything on this earth,he never let it show through.He made me proud,and gave me confidence,and I could do anything,anywhere as long as I had him.He made me and my family happy and everyone of my children was very fond of the old boy.I looked forward to seeing him every day,and he always came round when I called his name....always...."Shorty"...."Shorty come on and get your breakfast son"..............The mare wouldn't come in either.She stood at the corner of the barn,looking at the ground behind.I ran,yelling his name....he was there right?,he was ok right?,oh GOD don't let this happen!!!!!!!IT CAN'T.NO.NO.NO........."Oh Shorty...no no no no Shorty... get up son.you're ok...I fell to my knees in the snow and desperately pulled his head up onto my lap and I screamed.I cried for an hour with his head on my lap.I softly pulled his eyelids down,so he looked like he was sleeping.I screamed a short prayer that he was.I didn't wait for God's answer.I already knew.It was the desperation of a small child that I felt.Hoping against hope and bargaining with God for something I knew full well would not and could not be given. Shorty was sixteen.January fifteenth,2008.A twisted gut in the night.I feel robbed to this day that I didn't get to spend another sixteen yeas or so with that wonderful horse.I took three days off work.I couldn't think of anything else.The pain was unbearable,and I felt and still do feel such sadness that he died alone.I slept beside him on the frozen ground that night holding a loaded shotgun.I wasn't going to let coyotes pick at Shorty.No way.It was fifteen below zero,or there abouts.We dug the grave with a backhoe in the daylight and buried him in the grove of trees on the place.I cried again when I saw him covered in dirt.I still cry when I think about him.I miss him so much even yet.I made him a headstone by hand and burned into the wood a tribute to the best cowhorse I ever rode,and the best friend I ever had.Haven't been myself really since.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. 

I had an excellent little cowpony called Shorty, too. He was my first horse....heart of gold. Died a couple of years ago, at age 15, of cancer.

Do you have any photos to share of your boy?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

That made me cry. How sad and amazing at the same time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So Sad. Such a wonderful horse,so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

So sad made my eyes well up 
Sorry for your loss


----------



## highlonesome (Nov 3, 2011)

Many pictures,but wish I'd taken more.Here's Shorty.


----------

